# Tylan dosage?



## LisaT

Been wondering what dosage of Tylan that folks are using? If you wouldn't mind, give the weight of your dog and the amount? If we get some responses, this would be good to archive and put in our index. 

With Max he is getting probably about an 1/8th tablespoon, twice a day, and he's about 75 pounds. 

Interesting Tylan fact - it appears to be the active ingredient in Angel Eyes (if I have the name right), the product used to prevent white dogs from getting tear stains, as it apparently fights against red yeast.


----------



## dOg

I know someone who used it in the past, will ask....

she was using it to combat SIBO, and said it was much cheaper than
metrozol (sp?) and worked just as well.

Another gal I know who was using angel eyes used to complain about how much it cost, imagine Tylan is also much cheaper.


----------



## LJsMom

Lady Jane
78 lb.
1/4 teaspoon twice a day

The vet prescribed dose: 1/2 t twice a day


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay is 87 lbs. We started at 1/8 tsp once a day. That was a year ago this December. She now gets 1/8 tsp every other day. If I skip more than one day her poops get icky, but as long as she gets it at least every other she seems fine.

As for cost, I think bought it from here: http://pwea6.pou3r.servertrust.com/URLre...tm&Redirected=Y

The dosage listed on this site is 1/4 tsp per 100 lbs of bodyweight. The bottle I have had for almost the last year does not even look like I have taken any out...I don't know if I am ever going to have to replace it with having only one dog. lol


----------



## Heidifarm

Lucas has been getting 1/4 tsp twice a day for about 7 weeks now. When we started his treatment he was 71lbs, although I think he might have put on a few pounds since then since he is still filling out. That and his B12 injections have really helped his SIBO


----------



## jaggirl47

Zappa started out at 71lbs getting 1 1/2 tsp a day. He is now 78lbs and getting 1/4 tsp once a day. I will probably try to start taking that down to about 1/8 soon.


----------



## DancingCavy

Risa is 42 lbs (and usually around 40 or so when she needs the Tylan) and gets 1/8 tsp twice a day when she needs it.


----------

